# Pretty unoriginal of me



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

penny lane said:


> Some type of Te/Fi Like you I am not totally sure about Ni and Si. Sometimes I think I use one and sometimes the other.
> 
> You say you like brainstorming you could have Ne. I don't like to limit myself either but I'm not good a brainstorming. I have found when I am in a situation like that I feel like the dunce in the group because I can seldom come up with anything it's more of an internal process for me.
> 
> I guess the other thing is what stresses you out the most it would indicate your inferior function.


Brainstorming is... Difficult. I like hearing what people has to say but I don't take much part. I like to have people discuss and when the idea have been decided I think of ways to execute it.

Although sometimes I have an idea before the brainstorming, so I share it. Honestly, I brainstorm with myself most often.

As for stress, I have a thing called existinal stress, so I'm pretty much always on the edge.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> Nah you're INFJ xD Would see STP before STJ.
> 
> Of course, if it's important to my family it's important to me too because that's very personal. For me, at least. It's a legacy, for God's sake!
> 
> ...


Hmm maybe it's kind of linked to Se and Ni then? 
I very much agree and relate with what you've written - I find traditions like you HAVE to go and get drunk on new years in the UK really dumb (I either watch films/game with friends or sit in with my family and watch murder mysteries and do a tarot reading).


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Just quick observation lmao. 

@Gray Romantic

I always like scenario 1. lolol

*I guess I'd be pretty pissed up until that point, and probably hurt as well because I'd thought if we were so close they'd be able to share such information with me. As soon as I'd found out about them having terminal cancer, I'd understand why they cut me off- it was because they didn't want to hurt me. So instead of being angry, I'm going to spend the days they still have together- every moment counts. Let's make this short while matter something. *

Probably hurt? lol. That tells me, in a funny way, that you are not that aware of you feel. Not focusing on how he feels, starting to look for an explanation why this happened. Logical explanation. When you get one, you decide that you both going to spend the time that is left. Te+Fi 

*- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
I think the other person's. I'd probably try to figure out why they cut me off, but soon as I'll solve the problem I'd be very focused on making the other person feel loved until the bitter end.*

Logical explanation, decision, and only then focus on how SO feels. Making other feel loved would be more associated with Fe, so let's say this probably tells us you are T. lol

*- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
Sure, why not? If I know the subject really well and they're struggling with it, and there's a big assignment to be handed out and it's crucial to whether they'll pass the class or not, of course I'll help. It's not like the professor will ever know, and I didn't even let them copy my answers (although I would totally suggest that, as long as they alter my words a little bit to not seem suspicious), so obviously I don't give a shit. Going against the rules is bad, but helping out a friend is good. Besides, maybe I'll earn a new friend that'll let me copy their answers if I feel like I'm going to fail *

A bit of 1. I was about to say that tells nothing much, but the ending suggests massive future focus. You decide that it's worth to help, as he could possibly help YOU later. (partly). I'd say it's quite NTJ kind of thinking))). 


*- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
That helping out a friend is good, even if going against the professor isn't really considered morally good.*

Possibly Fi over Fe. It's good to help a friend for you, whatever how it's seen in the society. But that could also be Fe. Or anything. 

*- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
As the roommate starts blubbering I'd just be like "Yeah man sure whateves" an try to explain even though they probably won't because I suck at explaining and then I'd just let them copy my answers. *

Want them to understand the subject, not just to "pass". That shows not being carefree, and again natural future focus. I'd want to say that it's not Se dom, but it could be anything, so lol. 

*- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
I think the first one because a) I like to make an impact and see the things I imagine in my head as they become real life, b) I like working with people, it's a lot more fun this way, and c) I also enjoy logical thinking a great deal, riddles and cracking codes is pretty much my thing. I don't mind working hard and the first project will also get me going a lot faster and earn me more of a reputation. *

Je dom. 
*
- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
I think the things I listed above… Maybe more about making things into reality but that's it probably.*

Making things into reality...Je dom. Valuing things over Fe stuff etc. So probably Te dom. 
*
Ehhh it depends what is the project about. If it's something that's uninteresting to me I'll keep quiet and listen to my teammates' ideas, but if it's something that's valuable to me I'd probably have a few ideas in my mind and I'd share those with them. If there's going to be a brainstorming act, I'd probably shoot down the ideas that are too illogical and impossible to perform or think of ways to execute the plans. *

That's scary. That's like identical to the answer I've given to someone in the group(not perc). :laughin: That's totally *TJ*. 

*SCENARIO 5 + 6*

Idk why these questions are included. Career choices are too stereotypical lmao. "Passions" too. But what you said on becoming a lawyer seems like 1 + 3 enn. 



Alright, so you do seem like Te dom. But if I gave the answers to these questions, it would seem I am Te dom too. lol. Perhaps you see being Te as what you need to improve, so you just exaggerate a bit. Who knows. Also, you've mentioned how you relate to introversion. So I'd say you are *NTJ*. You seem to have this weird relationship with time. Again, I don't know where is your Si. 

Tho, it's weird then. We're both with the same mbti, and same enn trifix? lolol. But that makes sense, as how you answered these questions is very much like I would.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

tine said:


> Hmm maybe it's kind of linked to Se and Ni then?
> I very much agree and relate with what you've written - I find traditions like you HAVE to go and get drunk on new years in the UK really dumb (I either watch films/game with friends or sit in with my family and watch murder mysteries and do a tarot reading).


Maybe it is Se/Ni! lol, tarot reading is fun, my friend does them 

@Mantas you're the male version of me basically x) I thought I related a lot to introversion, but then I actually went outside. I go out and I meet people and I feel energized. I enjoy it a great deal, but sometimes I'm just too busy to go out. I mean, I had three days straight of socialization and I had so much fun. 

NTJ for me? Mhm, after all the people who were so sure of me having Si that seems so odd to me xD However, it does make sense, considering my hedonist Se.


----------



## bibliobibuli (Apr 6, 2015)

After reading this I'd say ENTJ for you. Based on overall picture I see Si/Ne as well, so then my guess would be ISTJ. You seemed also more comfortable brainstorming than I was when we planned this RP setup, my brainstorm was mostly in my head and you just poured so many ideas it makes me wonder if you use Ne, but then I don't want to biased. So purely on this NTJ leaning towards ENTJ because you seem Te dom. I hope that helped.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Princess Sarcasm said:


> After reading this I'd say ENTJ for you. Based on overall picture I see Si/Ne as well, so then my guess would be ISTJ. You seemed also more comfortable brainstorming than I was when we planned this RP setup, my brainstorm was mostly in my head and you just poured so many ideas it makes me wonder if you use Ne, but then I don't want to biased. So purely on this NTJ leaning towards ENTJ because you seem Te dom. I hope that helped.


lol, so based on this ENTJ, in general ISTJ?

Also, if I seemed comfortable in brainstorming, wouldn't I be an ESTJ?


----------



## bibliobibuli (Apr 6, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> lol, so based on this ENTJ, in general ISTJ?
> 
> Also, if I seemed comfortable in brainstorming, wouldn't I be an ESTJ?


I think your Fi is more likely tertiary than inferior. I would say perhaps hyperactive Ne instead and still ISTJ. Maybe you use your Ni in a more creative way and it looks Ne (honestly you could fool me of any type with your knowledge), but I haven't made up my mind yet.

EDIT: Noticed I contradicted myself again. What I mean is, I can see Te dom if NTJ, but when it comes to STJ I think Si is more likely dominant than Te as I see more of it and therefor I'd say ISTJ rather than ESTJ, but ENTJ over INTJ.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Princess Sarcasm said:


> I think your Fi is more likely tertiary than inferior. I would say perhaps hyperactive Ne instead and still ISTJ. Maybe you use your Ni in a more creative way and it looks Ne (honestly you could fool me of any type with your knowledge), but I haven't made up my mind yet.
> 
> EDIT: Noticed I contradicted myself again. What I mean is, I can see Te dom if NTJ, but when it comes to STJ I think Si is more likely dominant than Te as I see more of it and therefor I'd say ISTJ rather than ESTJ, but ENTJ over INTJ.


Lol thanks, I guess xD not quite sure what to make out of it, but that's something. Thanks!


----------



## LeftEyeDominant (Aug 15, 2015)

Well, I second all the others saying that they see no Si in your posts.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

wingedfriend said:


> Well, I second all the others saying that they see no Si in your posts.


I'm just pretty old around here and have been typed as an SJ for a long time


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Maybe it is Se/Ni! lol, tarot reading is fun, my friend does them
> 
> @Mantas you're the male version of me basically x) I thought I related a lot to introversion, but then I actually went outside. I go out and I meet people and I feel energized. I enjoy it a great deal, but sometimes I'm just too busy to go out. I mean, I had three days straight of socialization and I had so much fun.
> 
> NTJ for me? Mhm, after all the people who were so sure of me having Si that seems so odd to me xD However, it does make sense, considering my hedonist Se.


Maybe. Tho, our instincts are opposite. I have So as a blindspot. lol. 

I do enjoy it too, if the groups are not boring. If meetings make me think, and I won't be forced to talk all the time, so I can process, I will even feel more energized than ever. You know why introverts get drained from social interactions? They focus on subjective stuff, and they just need more time to process everything, and if they do not feel comfortable in the group, they are forced to adjust, they'll just be overloaded with thoughts, which will start draining them. Sooo, I don't think how you feel after social interactions, always tells whether you are I or E.

I think so. Some kind of judger at least, and it seems like you are TJ. You probably seem like Fe sometimes, as that's normal for women. On socionics, I guess we could highly doubt you are an introvert, as ITJs have Fe PoLR. But I don't know. We're all full of bullshit. We cry when we see our old posts. lol. But maybe you are Si. Still no strong indications of Ni or Si, but you have one of these. 

This pic. What do you see, what it reminds you of, how it makes you feel, just think out loud. Not just one sentence.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

You have been here for a long time and I can say I always got an ExxJ vibe from your posts.
I always perceived you as a Fe user, but Te could also work. I'm pretty sure that you're Je.
As others stated before, I can't see any strong indicators of Si or Ni, but I'll go with ESTJ because tert Ne fits you imo. Your thinking process sometimes seems to wander about multiple new possibilities and you never seem to settle with one type (not a criticism, but I frequently hear that if you remain undecisive about your type for a long time, there's Ne involved-)
I don't believe that not being super traditional should rule out Si either, you're 17 after all, it'd be weird if you acted like an Amish or something.
I suck at typing - but still gave a shot.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in my answers! I'm busy studying, organizing my room, going out and watching Frasier 



Mantas said:


> Maybe. Tho, our instincts are opposite. I have So as a blindspot. lol.
> 
> I do enjoy it too, if the groups are not boring. If meetings make me think, and I won't be forced to talk all the time, so I can process, I will even feel more energized than ever. You know why introverts get drained from social interactions? They focus on subjective stuff, and they just need more time to process everything, and if they do not feel comfortable in the group, they are forced to adjust, they'll just be overloaded with thoughts, which will start draining them. Sooo, I don't think how you feel after social interactions, always tells whether you are I or E.
> 
> ...


That's minor 

I don't know, I do most of the talking when it comes to conversations. I talk all the time, I blubber endlessly and I think people want to secretly punch me because I talk too much. I'm not sure if I focus too much on subjective stuff. I have that Je rigidity x)

I do think that's possible for me to look more Fe due to being a woman, and Fe is a function that's attricuted to feminine behavior. Yeah, in Socionics ExTJ is pretty much me, though ExFJ isn't that far off either. I do have no indication of Si or Ni, right? xD So sad.

Ok, as for the picture: I love it. Something about it just seems so powerful! The harsh waves contrast the soft clouds, and the colors contrast as well- dark blue against white. That's almost like a conflict between darkness and lightness, the bad and the good. I think there's a ship drowning and knights riding on horses are heading towards the sea from the sky? Gives me a war/fight vibe. Are the people on the ship fighting for their lives, or is the picture supposed to represent war, and the drowning ship against the white mighty knights suggests that good always wins?



Marla Singer said:


> You have been here for a long time and I can say I always got an ExxJ vibe from your posts.
> I always perceived you as a Fe user, but Te could also work. I'm pretty sure that you're Je.
> As others stated before, I can't see any strong indicators of Si or Ni, but I'll go with ESTJ because tert Ne fits you imo. Your thinking process sometimes seems to wander about multiple new possibilities and you never seem to settle with one type (not a criticism, but I frequently hear that if you remain undecisive about your type for a long time, there's Ne involved-)
> I don't believe that not being super traditional should rule out Si either, you're 17 after all, it'd be weird if you acted like an Amish or something.
> I suck at typing - but still gave a shot.


First, I love your username. Marla Singer is my spirit animal 

Yeah, I don't perceive myself as overly traditional and it would be weird if I did x) Si isn't always a traditional buff  I do agree I have a bit of a Ne-ish thinking process, especially regarding to typing (I could be this type.. or this- or _*this!*_)

Thank you so much <3


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

I like they idea of trying to determine functions by describing photos or paintings. I'm never sure though what it will tell anyone about me!lol I could see what you described after reading it but at first I'm just looking at colors and shapes .Sometimes one thing will stand out to me but I may struggle to describe the picture overall. Once I described one reminding me of the movie Sleepy Hollow it had that atmospheric feel to it but that is one of the exceptions.Your description I felt like it could turn into a novel or a movie! You do seem to generate ideas from it.That could be Ne?

Dominate Te and Fe I confess confuse me in women,not so much men.Maybe that is where stereotypes come into play.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

penny lane said:


> I like they idea of trying to determine functions by describing photos or paintings. I'm never sure though what it will tell anyone about me!lol I could see what you described after reading it but at first I'm just looking at colors and shapes .Sometimes one thing will stand out to me but I may struggle to describe the picture overall. Once I described one reminding me of the movie Sleepy Hollow it had that atmospheric feel to it but that is one of the exceptions.Your description I felt like it could turn into a novel or a movie! You do seem to generate ideas from it.That could be Ne?
> 
> Dominate Te and Fe I confess confuse me in women,not so much men.Maybe that is where stereotypes come into play.


lol I'm basically overflowing with creativty xD Nah just kidding, I guess I was feeling very artsy today 

Yours sounds S in general, maybe Se- noticing colors and shapes? It does go well with ISFP


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Gray Romantic said:


> lol I'm basically overflowing with creativty xD Nah just kidding, I guess I was feeling very artsy today
> 
> Yours sounds S in general, maybe Se- noticing colors and shapes? It does go well with ISFP


 I'm not 100% sure sometimes typing feels like a process of elimination but to this point ISFP seems to be the best fit. I'm not always aware of it but the five senses are so strong. Touch(highly sensitive to how things feel).Smell I always notice the smell when I walk into a room(not always a good thing!) As a child and even now I notice (this is strange) but every family has it's own smell(I can't believe I even admitted that!)Taste ect. I don't know that I lack ideas but I'm not brimming over with them either.

I think you did a great job with that painting. I'm wouldn't be surprised if someone here will see what functions are in use.

I struggle to understand Ni and Si too. I know they are not the same except both are subjective and assign meaning that's what can confuse me in trying to tell them apart.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Gray Romantic said:


> My whole typing process can be very Si- for example, when I thought I was a certain type I'd compare myself to characters of said type or real life examples and see how I am for comparsion. If I was too different, I obviously don't fit into that type.
> 
> Also, for my Bat Mitzva I decided to celebrate it by going up to the Torah (usually only boys do it, but if it's Reformed Judism females are allowed to do that as well), because my great-grandparents were the first people who settled the Reformed Judism in the city Haifa in Israel, and my mother never did that herself because she had stage fright and I thought that preserving that tradition and have a closure is beautiful.


Typing process- could be Si but could also be a judging function? Sounds like you're judging yourself in comparison to external standards, in a way. Could be Te.

Bat Mitzva- This sounds to me more like a personal valuing of family, tradition, and other aspects. Could be Fi.



Gray Romantic said:


> Fe
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Your description of Fe sounds like people/social skills you've learned rather than any cognitive function. I have tertiary Fe, and while I also have some of the smooth talking/charming skills that you have, I don't attribute those to Fe. My Fe is more about harmonizing with other people over shared values. Based on this description I'd say you're not an FJ.



> Ti
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


That _can_ be Ti, but it isn't necessarily Ti; I think Te can be quite adept at the stuff you state.



> Se
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


This sounds like Se - can't tell if it's lower Se (NJ) or higher Se (SP), but almost sounds like the former.



> Ne
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


While this is true of Ne, much of this (keeping options open, exploring possibilities, indecision, multiple ideas) could also be Pe in general, so could be Se.



> Si
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Lol, even SJs often don't relate to these SJ stereotypes  They aren't necessarily strict, responsible, dutiful, family-oriented, traditional, etc. History that predates you has nothing to do with Si, either; Si is more about your own life experiences. Rules stuff is more Te; I think Te can be in favor of standard procedures vs. Ti would find its own procedure (hello, Ti-aux here and I basically ignore rules unless breaking them would get me in trouble with the law and/or my employer ).



Gray Romantic said:


> Of course, if it's important to my family it's important to me too because that's very personal. For me, at least. It's a legacy, for God's sake!


My ISFP friend's primary values are duty, family, tradition, religion-oriented - but that's Fi, in her case. And I think it could be Fi in your case, too (I'd say lower Fi for you though, so TJ).

FWIW, the SJs I've known seem to value family, tradition, and other things you describe almost without Judgment, as if "it's just the way things are". What you describe seems to be a more conscious value system characteristic of a Feeling/Judgment function (Fi) rather than Si.

So based on your overall post, I'm seeing Te, Fi, and Se. I don't see either Si or Ni. I'm not very good with Pi though.



Mantas said:


> This pic. What do you see, what it reminds you of, how it makes you feel, just think out loud. Not just one sentence.


For what it's worth (and I made sure not to read anyone else's response before writing this), my first thought was, the water looks almost like clouds and the sunlight breaking through the clouds, like a ray of hope through the darkness. Looks like the sky is parting and there is some kind of celestial vs. earthly war and/or rescue occurring. That's weird, I get a conflicting "war" and "rescue" vibe at the same time. Or maybe it's not conflicting, idk. The 'ends' of the waves look like people fighting against each other. On preview, the water kind of looks like hair, that's weird. lol, maybe this whole picture is set on someone's head and that is some weird-ass lice. IDK what function that is (and I'm not 100% sure of my type even though you contributed to my type-me thread a few weeks ago - thanks again btw), just wanted to add some input here in case it would help you.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

i actually see a bunch of Fe. You want your roommate to be successful. You are ever so courteous to all us monkeys poking away at your type. 

psychology is of great interest. 

No ability to brainstorm is Ni. 

Se is of great interest to you. 

ENFJ. maybe.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

@Gray Romantic 



> Ok, as for the picture: I love it. Something about it just seems so powerful! The harsh waves contrast the soft clouds, and the colors contrast as well- dark blue against white. That's almost like a conflict between darkness and lightness, the bad and the good. I think there's a ship drowning and knights riding on horses are heading towards the sea from the sky? Gives me a war/fight vibe. Are the people on the ship fighting for their lives, or is the picture supposed to represent war, and the drowning ship against the white mighty knights suggests that good always wins?


Seems like using Fi at first, and then going Se/Ni. 
@ketchup



> For what it's worth (and I made sure not to read anyone else's response before writing this), my first thought was, the water looks almost like clouds and the sunlight breaking through the clouds, like a ray of hope through the darkness. Looks like the sky is parting and there is some kind of celestial vs. earthly war and/or rescue occurring. That's weird, I get a conflicting "war" and "rescue" vibe at the same time. Or maybe it's not conflicting, idk. The 'ends' of the waves look like people fighting against each other. On preview, the water kind of looks like hair, that's weird. lol, maybe this whole picture is set on someone's head and that is some weird-ass lice. IDK what function that is (and I'm not 100% sure of my type even though you contributed to my type-me thread a few weeks ago - thanks again btw), just wanted to add some input here in case it would help you.


Seems like very Ne+Si at least.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> i actually see a bunch of Fe. You want your roommate to be successful. You are ever so courteous to all us monkeys poking away at your type.
> 
> psychology is of great interest.
> 
> ...


Interestingly, today I noticed a few Fe traits of mine- harmonizing, judging people by objective social norms, crying when other people are crying even though I can't personally relate, smiling to make other people feal at ease, mimicking other people's expressions and noticing others' reactions to match my own... Makes me think a little. I don't know, maybe ENFJ. Not that far off. Thank you!
@ketchup I'd quote exactly, but your post was very long and it's a little late so I'm tired, I'm sorry x) Hahaha, it is so funny to me that people are saying NJ after I spent so much time thinking I'm one of the cool SJs. Turns out I'm not _that_ cool  I'd say your description of your picture is pretty Ne-ish.
@Mantas Thank you! lol, does that make me an ISFP?  Se/Ni, interesting.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Gray Romantic said:


> Sorry for the delay in my answers! I'm busy studying, organizing my room, going out and watching Frasier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello fellow Frasier watcher.  

From everything I've read, I think ENxJ. The issue from my point of view is if you use Te or Fe, since I think you use Ni rather than Si. Turning your dreams into reality, which you say is a driving force for you, seems like an Ni-Se dynamic. I also don't think comparing yourself to characters and seeing how similar/different you are is necessarily an indication of Si. I do that all the time, and actually helped me decide on my type when I had a hard time making sense of it all. In a way, it's like you're thinking of a character and yourself as symbolic representations of a type. The way you described the picture above in terms of a "conflict between darkness and lightness, the bad and the good" seems Ni, too, or possibly Fi. And the way you later reflect on the implications of the picture and what it represents seems more like you're using Ni than Si, or at least N > S: "Are the people on the ship fighting for their lives, or is the picture supposed to represent war, and the drowning ship against the white mighty knights suggests that good always wins?" Do you relate to Frasier at all? He's soooo ENFJ lol, but there's always variations among the types due to other factors such as Enneagram that can complicate how much you relate to a character.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

There goes my theory that Gray Romantic was using Ne for that picture! I thought I used it as well but I'm not sure. I can relate to some of it but not the brainstorming.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

@Gray Romantic

I meant Se+Ni, not Se>Ni or Ni>Se


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Hello fellow Frasier watcher.
> 
> From everything I've read, I think ENxJ. The issue from my point of view is if you use Te or Fe, since I think you use Ni rather than Si. Turning your dreams into reality, which you say is a driving force for you, seems like an Ni-Se dynamic. I also don't think comparing yourself to characters and seeing how similar/different you are is necessarily an indication of Si. I do that all the time, and actually helped me decide on my type when I had a hard time making sense of it all. In a way, it's like you're thinking of a character and yourself as symbolic representations of a type. The way you described the picture above in terms of a "conflict between darkness and lightness, the bad and the good" seems Ni, too, or possibly Fi. And the way you later reflect on the implications of the picture and what it represents seems more like you're using Ni than Si, or at least N > S: "Are the people on the ship fighting for their lives, or is the picture supposed to represent war, and the drowning ship against the white mighty knights suggests that good always wins?" Do you relate to Frasier at all? He's soooo ENFJ lol, but there's always variations among the types due to other factors such as Enneagram that can complicate how much you relate to a character.


Frasier ftw <3

Thank you so much for your response, I am kinda leaning towards ENxJ at the moment.

It's funny that you ask about Frasier because I too consider him to be an obvious ENFJ (a real one, not an idolized or an overly evil version of said type) and to be honest, I actually hate to admit how much I relate to him and all the dumb things he does, as people pleasing, being a smartass and considering himself to be of a higher culture than everyone else. The fact that he doesn't have much friends except Niles actually comforts me becaus even though I have many friends and have great social skills I don't like staying in touch with people, and I have about 7 really close friends. 

While Roz is my favorite character on the show and I'd like to be more like her, Frasier is pretty much my twin. Interestingly, Roz is an ESTP imo- could that be gravitation towards Se?



penny lane said:


> There goes my theory that Gray Romantic was using Ne for that picture! I thought I used it as well but I'm not sure. I can relate to some of it but not the brainstorming.


Everyone can have their own opinion, I know a few people who think I'm an ISTJ 



Mantas said:


> @Gray Romantic
> 
> I meant Se+Ni, not Se>Ni or Ni>Se


Oh sorry, thanks for the clarification! XD


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Everyone can have their own opinion, I know a few people who think I'm an ISTJ


Call them here. 1 big shot > many shots. It's not like food. lol


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Mantas said:


> Call them here. 1 big shot > many shots. It's not like food. lol


lol, @Greyhart thinks ISTJ and @Amaranthine thinks ESTJ xD

I wonder if @owlet still thinks ISTJ?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> lol, @_Greyhart_ thinks ISTJ and @_Amaranthine_ thinks ESTJ xD
> 
> I wonder if @_owlet_ still thinks ISTJ?


As I said, judging purely by this questionnaire, I'd say ENTJ. Judging by our discussions, I'd say ISTJ with well-developed Te (your Fi is too good for ESTJ).


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

owlet said:


> As I said, judging purely by this questionnaire, I'd say ENTJ. Judging by our discussions, I'd say ISTJ with well-developed Te (your Fi is too good for ESTJ).


IxTJ is just weird for me, honestly- Fe PoLR, seemingly stoic dispassionate on the outside... I'm very excitable and cheery.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> IxTJ is just weird for me, honestly- Fe PoLR, seemingly stoic dispassionate on the outside... I'm very excitable and cheery.


Preferring certain functions doesn't mean you have to have certain behaviours, so I'd just ignore that!


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Gray Romantic said:


> Frasier ftw <3
> 
> Thank you so much for your response, I am kinda leaning towards ENxJ at the moment.
> 
> ...



I was looking at it more for how many ideas came out of that picture .I do that too much at times focus on one aspect and overlook others things.

I would love to be like Roz too!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@owlet I know, but preferring certain functions causes preferring a certain behavior and I don't think it's possible to be so far away from it.
@penny lane that's alright x) I might use and! God knows I have no clue about myself. Oh, and Roz is the greatest! She has the best attitude ever.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> @_owlet_ I know, but preferring certain functions causes preferring a certain behavior and I don't think it's possible to be so far away from it.


Not really... there's a vague correlation, but nothing 'concrete'.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Gray Romantic said:


> @_owlet_ I know, but preferring certain functions causes preferring a certain behavior and I don't think it's possible to be so far away from it.
> @_penny lane_ that's alright x) I might use and! God knows I have no clue about myself. Oh, and Roz is the greatest! She has the best attitude ever.


 I understand I might use it too. I'm a bit lost myself.

Yes Roz a female ESTP .How often do we see that?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@owlet I believe there is a correlation- what's the point of typing if behaviors vary anyway? @penny lane functions are weird xD I only know like, other two ESTP females xD and they're awesome.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> @_owlet_ I believe there is a correlation- what's the point of typing if behaviors vary anyway?.


Because it's about how your cognition works - how you think. It can help you understand certain aspects of yourself and others better!


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

penny lane said:


> There goes my theory that Gray Romantic was using Ne for that picture! I thought I used it as well but I'm not sure. I can relate to some of it but not the brainstorming.


Yeah, I don't think either of your or @_Gray Romantic_ 's descriptions were on the Si/Ne axis, in either order. You were both seeing things in the pictures that I'd more or less missed, i.e. covering my blind spot. So I'd say Ni/Se axis for both of you (in either order). It was interesting to read your descriptions though. My brother's an ISTP and I might ask him the same question actually. I strongly suspect he would describe the picture in vivid detail, shapes and colors.




Gray Romantic said:


> @_ketchup_ I'd quote exactly, but your post was very long and it's a little late so I'm tired, I'm sorry x) Hahaha, it is so funny to me that people are saying NJ after I spent so much time thinking I'm one of the cool SJs. Turns out I'm not _that_ cool  I'd say your description of your picture is pretty Ne-ish.


No worries. I can write posts a lot longer than that  And well, that helps, since I constantly doubt my type lol. I think I have some kind of problem/obsession


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Gray Romantic said:


> Frasier ftw <3
> 
> Thank you so much for your response, I am kinda leaning towards ENxJ at the moment.
> 
> ...


Yeah, if you think Frasier is your twin, then you may be ENFJ. Like you say, he's one of the best examples I've seen of the type. I was worried about that comparison because of different genders, but I think you can relate regardless. I mean, I've never watched Gilmore Girls in full, but I identify a lot with Rory from what I have seen. That might not be the best way to decide. It's better to understand the cognitive functions, too, but it's a start in the right direction. Also, people-pleasing I think is more related to Fe.

Roz is just awesome. Everyone wants to be like Roz. That may be your tertiary Se, or it could be just because Roz is a great character.

Also, the way you write has more of Fe-vibe to me. I think Te is more utilitarian in tone, but there are exceptions to every type.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

ketchup said:


> Yeah, I don't think either of your or @_Gray Romantic_ 's descriptions were on the Si/Ne axis, in either order. You were both seeing things in the pictures that I'd more or less missed, i.e. covering my blind spot. So I'd say Ni/Se axis for both of you (in either order). It was interesting to read your descriptions though. My brother's an ISTP and I might ask him the same question actually. I strongly suspect he would describe the picture in vivid detail, shapes and colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first impression I would think would tell the most about how an individual would see something. Once we read what others see we might see some of it too.I picked up on things both of you saw but first impression was mostly different shades of the sea,clouds and the patch of sky and the different shapes.


----------



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

Here is my analysis!

INTROVERT VS EXTROVERT

Examples of Introversion.

1. "Drawing!! Always. That's what I always do at any given time honestly, I love it."
((Drawing is a typically introverted activity and if you love it and do it all the time that is a good indicator.))

2. "Maybe listening to a really interesting lecture?"
((You would draw energy form this which is a sign of introversion.))

Examples of Extroversion.

1. "I like working with people, it's a lot more fun this way."
((Self Explanatory))

2. "Maybe a productive discussion where I get to express my opinion? Being on stage? Speaking in front of an audience?"
((All of these are very extroverted things and you enjoy them.))

3. "Besides, I like dressing up professionally, writing stuff up, speaking in front of an audience."
((Further speaking in front of an audience support.))



After the analysis I have concluded that...


THE WINNER IS...



EXTROVERT!

[Reasons. You wrote this like an extrovert, and the enjoying speaking in front of an audience was simply to much for me to percieve you as an introvert. I am not saying that introverts can not speak on stage, but they are far less likely to enjoy it and have it be the reason for choosing a job.]

Final numbers!

I: 39%
E:61%




SENSING VS INTUITION

Examples of Sensing.

1. "I'd probably shoot down the ideas that are too illogical and impossible to perform or think of ways to execute the plans."
((This doesn't prove much but the fact that you so much as mentioned this does mean, to me, that you are aware that not everything can be flying around in fantasy land. You don't mention that you would make an attempt to modify said "immpossible" idea to make it more possible, and instead you will likely shoot it down. This makes you seem slightly intolerant of ideas that are too far off of earth, and you will not attempt to drag them down a notch.))

2. "Because I'm detail oriented?"
((This is a very strong sign of being a sensor over an intuitive.))

3. My other reason is simply an impression I attained from reading what you wrote. I had the impression that you didn't seemed to have a set of principles that you followed like an inttuitive would. Your respones seemed to be based on what you percieved directly, with a very logical approach.


Examples of Intuition.

1. "I like to make an impact and see the things I imagine in my head as they become real life"
((This shows that you imagine concepts in your head and persue to make them a reality. This seemed empty at first for some reason, but then you enforced it so I figure it must be a principle you have defined. You said, "Maybe more about making things into reality but that's it probably." which lead me to believe that you were very serious about this and it is a highly intuitive trait.))

2. "Again, making dreams into reality."
((Here you really make this principle your own. Maybe an example might help, but with three total enforcements you have more than enough to persuade me. It made sense when I found out the next thing.))

3. "Artist- art is something I do since I was zero years old and it ain't going away any time soon. If I could draw all day, I'd be happy."
((This pushed me further to the inntuitive side since art is somthing that is a differnt way to look at life. Also, you sounded like a dreamer and the artwork makes sense.))

4. "I think about the future a lot lately."
((Intuition? Check.))

5. "The things I enjoy doing, what will provide me with enjoyment and what I'll be good at."
((This was a highly convincing line to me. This shows that you are not fine with just working in a job becaus eyou feel it is your "duty." You strive for a job you can make your own. Although I'm interpretting that a bit, becasue Sensors would still, obviously strive for a job they like and are good at. Although, what stuck out at me, is an inntuitive would be more likely to mention this detail in my opion, even if it didn't mention customizing the job.))

After the analysis I conclude that,

THE WINNER IS...


Sensing!

[Reasons. This was really tough but but even with all the stuff I said about intution, I'm leaning toward sensing. Somthing about the way you wrote gives that away. Don't ask me why but I have a hunch. It's pretty close thoguh I'd say.]

Final Numbers!

S: 56%
N:44%




FEELING VS THINKING


Examples fo Feeling.

Examples include:
1. "I'd be very focused on making the other person feel loved until the bitter end."
((Shows that your prority is to forget that they just suddednly left, and help them feel better instead))


2. "As the roommate starts blubbering I'd just be like, Yeah man sure whateves"
((Shows that you would be suscptable to emotional convincing and would do what is needed ot keep balence and keep the roomate hapy. You care that they would pass, and despite the risk you would help.))

3. "If it's something that's uninteresting to me I'll keep quiet and listen to my teammates' ideas."
((You will not aggresively reject the ideas as that may make them feel bad, and you will keep quite to spare their happiness.))

4. "I don't want to be a corporate lawyer though; I want to be up in court and standing up for those with lesser rights."
((Shows that you wont't do the job for the thinking persepective, but for the feeling of helping those in need.))

5. "I'm honestly spending my time here learning psychology for fun. I love to analyze people and things in general and psychology interests me a great deal."
((Shows that you enjoy looking into people's mind to see how their mind works which would be feeling.))

6. You would be an artist which is definetaly more feeling than thinking.

Examples of Thinking.

1. "It's not like the professor will ever know, and I didn't even let them copy my answers (although I would totally suggest that, as long as they alter my words a little bit to not seem suspicious)"
((Shows that you think the situation through and analyze the pros and cons then decide. You take precautions as well.))

2. "I also enjoy logical thinking a great deal, riddles and cracking codes is pretty much my thing."
((Self explanatory))

3. "If there's going to be a brainstorming act, I'd probably shoot down the ideas that are too illogical and impossible to perform or think of ways to execute the plans."
((Shows that you will not coddle your parnters and you will take action to ensure that your plan is free of illogical ideas.))


After this analysis I have concluded...

THE WINNER IS...


Feeling!

[Reasons. The way you wrote seemed more feeling than thinking and the thinking examples seemed a bit out of place. I do think that you aren't much more on the feeling side than the thinking. It is close.]

Final numbers!

T: 47%
F: 53%





PERCIEVING VS JUDGEMENT

This was hard to judge but I choose percieving because it makes sense when I take into account everything so far. Also, I have a strange hunch considering the way you wrote. Percieving makes a lot more sense to me, to be honest.

Final Numbers!

J: 30%
P: 70%


Overal the FINAL SCORE IS...



(Don't look if you haven't read everything yet...)



(Seriously it will be a spoiler)


(You will lose your appetite to read this if you do so...)

(I promise this isn't reverse psychology...)


(Under this line is the final answer so don't scroll down any further out of curiosity))
________________________________________________________________________
ESFP!!!!!!

That's my guess simply from what you wrote.

What do you think about the analysis? Accurate? Not accurate?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

owlet said:


> Because it's about how your cognition works - how you think. It can help you understand certain aspects of yourself and others better!


I disagree- if it's myself, alright, but when it comes to others I can't really type them according their thinking, as I'm not in their head and I'm unable to truly understand their cognitive functions. The best I can do is to type them according behaviors that show an activity of a certain cognitive ability- if a person is showing a lot of actions tht are associated Fi, for example- I'm going to type them as Fi. Types are also debatable, which makes typing unable to come to one true conclusion about one's type. I think only now I'm beginning to see how useless it is.



ketchup said:


> Yeah, I don't think either of your or @_Gray Romantic_ 's descriptions were on the Si/Ne axis, in either order. You were both seeing things in the pictures that I'd more or less missed, i.e. covering my blind spot. So I'd say Ni/Se axis for both of you (in either order). It was interesting to read your descriptions though. My brother's an ISTP and I might ask him the same question actually. I strongly suspect he would describe the picture in vivid detail, shapes and colors.
> 
> No worries. I can write posts a lot longer than that  And well, that helps, since I constantly doubt my type lol. I think I have some kind of problem/obsession


We all have obsessions with our type at one point or another, don't worry x) I'm curious to know how your ISTP brother described the photo?



mistakenforstranger said:


> Yeah, if you think Frasier is your twin, then you may be ENFJ. Like you say, he's one of the best examples I've seen of the type. I was worried about that comparison because of different genders, but I think you can relate regardless. I mean, I've never watched Gilmore Girls in full, but I identify a lot with Rory from what I have seen. That might not be the best way to decide. It's better to understand the cognitive functions, too, but it's a start in the right direction. Also, people-pleasing I think is more related to Fe.
> 
> Roz is just awesome. Everyone wants to be like Roz. That may be your tertiary Se, or it could be just because Roz is a great character.
> 
> Also, the way you write has more of Fe-vibe to me. I think Te is more utilitarian in tone, but there are exceptions to every type.


Frasier is one of the best examples of a male ENFJ, while I'd say the female ENFJ would be Clara Oswald from Doctor Who. Both are highly relatable to me x) But yeah, I really relate to all the stupid things Frasier does, which causes me to be annoyed by him because I see so much of him in myself and also love him a lot because.. He's me. 

I've been said the way I write reeks of Fe, lol  I can see why people would assume Fe, though as you said, there are exceptions to every rule.



penny lane said:


> The first impression I would think would tell the most about how an individual would see something. Once we read what others see we might see some of it too.I picked up on things both of you saw but first impression was mostly different shades of the sea,clouds and the patch of sky and the different shapes.


That's Se, my darling 
@JR CreativeGenius first of all, thank you so so much for your lengthy answer! I truly apperciate it <3 However, my problem with your typing is that you didn't went by the cognitive functions, but the letters- E/I, S/N, F/T, P/J. That is in fact, an incorrect way of typing which can lead to a lot of mistypes. In addition, a lot of the things you said like N being associated with art and wanting to stand up being future oriented is solely N (actually, SJs are usually very future oriented). I think I'm not an ESFP if we're going by the letters (I'm pretty much _the definition_ of judging), maybe something along the lines of ExFJ. In addition, I'd recommend you to read this:

Cognitive Functions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

It can be a great deal of help when you try to understand the theory a lot better and be able to type people properly x) And again, thank you so much- I see you put a lot of time and thought into it, and I cherish it.
-

Now for real guys, I want to add something: I got a true opinion about my type from someone who (probably) understand the theory, and also knows me more than anyone else. During a talk with one of my best friends (if not THE best friend) she brought up the issue of typology (she took the test once, got INFJ, said "oh wow this is totes me" and let that go). I told her that I believe her to be ENFP, and when she asked why I explained her the theory because she was really curious, and she agreed she was an ENFP, and said that I'm definitely an ExFJ, most likely an ENFJ. She said that Ti sounds like me but kinda immature and Fe is a lot more like me than Te because I engage in taking care of people, have personal warmth and pleasing people a lot, while is very determined about understanding things and I'm never truly organized like ExTJ supposed to be (if I'm busy with something, somthing else will be neglected). 

She said Ni/Se over Si/Ne because she said I don't really freak out over the future while I do know what I want to do and have a very narrow focus about where I'm heading, and lower Se sounds totally like me because I can't cook, my taste/smell senses suck and I can't notice it when different people make the same recipe (while other people clearly do), but in the same time I'm obessesed with my appearance (clothes, makeup, yas) and can decide to go out to a 5 km run out of the blue while I'm totally not capable to do so, just because I feel I'm not doing enough physical work.

It really made me more confident in ENFJ, but I want to hear your opinions- could I be ENFJ who exhibits STJ traits because of my 136 tritype?
@Mantas @tine @angelcat @Dancing Willow @Scarlet Eyes @Guerrière


----------



## bibliobibuli (Apr 6, 2015)

I see ENTJ > ISTJ > INTJ > ENFJ. Honestly, I am pretty sure you are a Fi user. To keep short what I have said before you are super closed on your feelings, not sharing them, also not to emphasize, just situations. Now I have giving it thought I don't see Fe > Fi and Te > Ti as I rarely see Ti in our conversations opposed to Te. I think Te > Fi because your feeling function seems rather immature, hence higher stack Te. Why ISTJ over INTJ? Because I have trouble seeing you as a dominant Ni user, but I can definitely see ENTJ.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Guerrière said:


> I see ENTJ > ISTJ > INTJ > ENFJ. Honestly, I am pretty sure you are a Fi user. To keep short what I have said before you are super closed on your feelings, not sharing them, also not to emphasize, just situations. Now I have giving it thought I don't see Fe > Fi and Te > Ti as I rarely see Ti in our conversations opposed to Te. I think Te > Fi because your feeling function seems rather immature, hence higher stack Te. Why ISTJ over INTJ? Because I have trouble seeing you as a dominant Ni user, but I can definitely see ENTJ.


The thing is, I'm often don't share because I don't want to burden others, not because my feelings are private; I actually need to vent quite often. And as I said often, I can really fail at Te stuff at times while Fe is more unconscious to me. 

I don't understand your opinion of Si/Ni but sure xD


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

That's Se, my darling 
[/QUOTE]


I wouldn't say shape and color are the only things I notice right away and depending on what I'm looking at other things influence my impressions but to be honest I am drawn to colors, shapes ,sounds,smells then the next impression comes.A brief expression on someone's face is something I will pick up on and know something is wrong even if the deny it.
That is what would confuse me is the later impression (even a seconds later)

The other thing that would confuse me is not being big on action not on a big scale ,no bungge jumping or hang gliding for me.Personally I thought that was more of a sterotype I know ISTP's that are anything but quick an always active but it has made me question if I was Se.

Fears of the feature? In a way but at the same time I always have the feeling things will work out without much to say why I think it will.


----------



## bibliobibuli (Apr 6, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> The thing is, I'm often don't share because I don't want to burden others, not because my feelings are private; I actually need to vent quite often. And as I said often, I can really fail at Te stuff at times while Fe is more unconscious to me.
> 
> *I don't understand your opinion of Si/Ni but sure xD*


Me neither :laughin: It is just that way for me, I can't explain it, it's a gut feeling. Dominant Si fits, but I can only see auxiliary Ni.

Hmm ... That's interesting. So actions say Fi, yet motivation is Fe. I have been so flippant over your type I am going to let time tell, as I don't want to confuse you further and if you are sure, I don't see a problem with ENFJ  Sorry I am such an useless moron haha. Wanna stay up all night with me and do fun things together?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Guerrière said:


> Me neither :laughin: It is just that way for me, I can't explain it, it's a gut feeling. Dominant Si fits, but I can only see auxiliary Ni.
> 
> Hmm ... That's interesting. So actions say Fi, yet motivation is Fe. I have been so flippant over your type I am going to let time tell, as I don't want to confuse you further and if you are sure, I don't see a problem with ENFJ  Sorry I am such an useless moron haha. Wanna stay up all night with me and do fun things together?


I'm not sure if dominant Si fits if some people see none of it xD

I'm not sure if actions say Fi because so much of my actions are pretty Fe, which is why it's less conscious to me than let's say, Te- like I said earlier, affiriming others by mimicking their facial expressions and smiling, looking at others' reactions to things in order to match my own reaction and being a judgmental asshole because I expect people to follow norms xD I can do Te, if I think about it. When I use Fe, I don't really notice.

That's all good though, no worries! I can't, flying to Italy  So this thread will go into a hiatus starting tomorrow x)



penny lane said:


> I wouldn't say shape and color are the only things I notice right away and depending on what I'm looking at other things influence my impressions but to be honest I am drawn to colors, shapes ,sounds,smells then the next impression comes.A brief expression on someone's face is something I will pick up on and know something is wrong even if the deny it.
> That is what would confuse me is the later impression (even a seconds later)
> 
> The other thing that would confuse me is not being big on action not on a big scale ,no bungge jumping or hang gliding for me.Personally I thought that was more of a sterotype I know ISTP's that are anything but quick an always active but it has made me question if I was Se.
> ...


Didn't say it as well, but if it's the first thing you noticed I'd say it shows you being an SP, which reasonates with your ISFP typing  

Everything you wrote here seems Se, probably secondary and not dominant. Again, no reason to doubt ISFP imo


----------



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

You're welcome. I'm nw to this whole personality thing and I have a lot to learn so I'm trying to get all the practice I can get. I orginally said that you were very iNtuitive but I second guessed myself and changed my answer and then I have a lot of trouble distinguishing between P and J and it was kind of hard to tell in this to be honest. I don't really know why I second guessed myself with the N and S because the whole time I was set on ENFx but for some reason I thought you were P instead of J and I absolutely didn't think you were ENFP. The reason I thought you were P was because you just seemed to be mosre sponatneous with your answers like I couldn't predict them. I remembered the impression of being surprised multiple times and that left an impression. I orginally had the percentages I had for N and S the same but with the letters switched and right before I posted I changed them. Out of all the traits though, I know that I have the firmest grasp on iNtuitive vs Sensing. I am positive. Honestly the difference between S and N its the only reason I really care about personailty types. I wanted to spend time on those traits specifially, but I found it a bit hard to find examples of either in what you wrote. I can eaisly differenciate between the two in a real life conversation though and I know its strange, even though I know the difference so well, when people ask what the difference is I can't come up with the words to say. It's more of a feeling. My family is a highly Sensor family and I am an extreme iNtuitive and I have a very difficult time communicating with them because of this. My twin sister is ISFJ. My dad is ESFJ. I don't really know what my Mom is but all I know is that she is the most extreme introvert you will ever meet. This is nto an exageration. She has zero friends, and doesn't even spend mroe than thirty minutes at family reunions on her side of the family and she is drained severly after beign forced into any social situation. She's also an author and spends a large quantity of her day alone writing, and doesn't get up either. My sister also is extremly introverted and she is the ultimate ISFJ. Her only goal in life is to help people. She hates talking to other people and spends all her time alone. Her only priority in life is her schoolwork and her grades. That is the only thing she seems to care about, and I ask her why she wants to have such amazing grades, and she doesn't have a reason. She isn't doing it for a goal and she doesn't want to get married or have kids either. She just wants to have these amazing grades. My sister and my Dad are the definetion of Sensor. I defineaty can differenciate between myself and them. They do not tolorate any of my crazy ideas, and conversations. It's much more than that though. It's really hard to explain and I don't know why, but I assure you that have an immensly solid idea in my mind. I promise.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

@Gray Romantic TBH, I did go along with ExTJ because everyone else kept saying it :laughing:

But if I did go along with my initial thoughts, to me, you always seemed like an Fe-dom. Like you said, you probably have STJ tendencies because of your Enneagram. I'm settling on ExFJ for your type. (Yeah, still not sure about aux-Si or Ni.) So, if you believe you're an ENFJ, then go with it. :happy:


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Gray Romantic said:


> I'm not sure if dominant Si fits if some people see none of it xD
> 
> I'm not sure if actions say Fi because so much of my actions are pretty Fe, which is why it's less conscious to me than let's say, Te- like I said earlier, affiriming others by mimicking their facial expressions and smiling, looking at others' reactions to things in order to match my own reaction and being a judgmental asshole because I expect people to follow norms xD I can do Te, if I think about it. When I use Fe, I don't really notice.
> 
> ...



I'm actually starting to believe ISFP myself! I guess it's more about the functions you favor not that you can't use other functions as well to some degree.

Dom Fi for me makes sense. I am constantly weighing things and judging them by my own feelings.Issue,people even what I like movies or books. I care about others and what they think but it all filters through Fi. 

Fe may not always share not wanting to burden others so it could look from the outside like Fi.When. dom Fe is obvious I think of some of the Jane Austen characters usually female who share everything (or Blue Jasmine) Fe can be much more lowkey than such examples even dom Fe might not come across that strong.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Gray Romantic said:


> Frasier is one of the best examples of a male ENFJ, while I'd say the female ENFJ would be Clara Oswald from Doctor Who. Both are highly relatable to me x) But yeah, I really relate to all the stupid things Frasier does, which causes me to be annoyed by him because I see so much of him in myself and also love him a lot because.. He's me.
> 
> I've been said the way I write reeks of Fe, lol  I can see why people would assume Fe, though as you said, there are exceptions to every rule.


Yes, if you relate to Frasier that much, and from everything else you've said about yourself, you seem to be ENFJ.



Gray Romantic said:


> The thing is, I'm often don't share because I don't want to burden others, not because my feelings are private; I actually need to vent quite often. And as I said often, I can really fail at Te stuff at times while Fe is more unconscious to me.
> 
> I don't understand your opinion of Si/Ni but sure xD


The sense that you would be burdening others with your feelings/problems. This is very Fe. I'm exactly the same way.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> I disagree- if it's myself, alright, but when it comes to others I can't really type them according their thinking, as I'm not in their head and I'm unable to truly understand their cognitive functions. The best I can do is to type them according behaviors that show an activity of a certain cognitive ability- if a person is showing a lot of actions tht are associated Fi, for example- I'm going to type them as Fi. Types are also debatable, which makes typing unable to come to one true conclusion about one's type. I think only now I'm beginning to see how useless it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could be ENFJ, yes. That would make more sense, as it seems easy for you to express emotions, greeting, complementing etc. Diplomatic. NTJ struggle at this really, they only do that when it's really worth. But that's weak argument. lol

What you say mostly shows Je, and no cognitive Si. So NJ.

If you think you relate to low Ti traits, then that's it. It's not hard to spot low Ti. lol. 

So NFJ it is then, probably.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Pretty sure I've been mentioned at some point @Gray Romantic so back to NFJ?
Gotta think...
(Definitely more likely than NTJ, can't see that at all)


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I can't respond to everyone separately because I'm on mobile for a week, but I think for now I'm leaning towards NFJ again, probably ENFJ because undeniable Je.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> I disagree- if it's myself, alright, but when it comes to others I can't really type them according their thinking, as I'm not in their head and I'm unable to truly understand their cognitive functions. The best I can do is to type them according behaviors that show an activity of a certain cognitive ability- if a person is showing a lot of actions tht are associated Fi, for example- I'm going to type them as Fi. Types are also debatable, which makes typing unable to come to one true conclusion about one's type. I think only now I'm beginning to see how useless it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see why you couldnt be! Enneagram can play havoc with mbti typings Ive found! Then again, think about it with yourself and try and evaluate her ideas being very critical to test them?


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

I agree the enneagram can confuse the process and contradict what function you may use.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@tine @penny lane thanks! I'm kinda leaning towards ENFJ rn, but still need to finalize some things :3


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> @_tine_ @_penny lane_ thanks! I'm kinda leaning towards ENFJ rn, but still need to finalize some things :3


Awesome  Let us know what you decide on!


----------



## rosesandgold (Jun 12, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> I can't respond to everyone separately because I'm on mobile for a week, but I think for now I'm leaning towards NFJ again, probably ENFJ because undeniable Je.


I keep switching my types as well!!! I am on computer now and not on mobile!!! I was thinking NFJ but suddenly I think STP. And I don´t even know.


----------



## rosesandgold (Jun 12, 2015)

@Gray Romantic But does it matter what your type is??? Listen. I wan to tell you again. You are a intelligent, driven, and strong woman. You look like someone who could take over the world with her gorgeous looks and brains, and of course you are allowed to get anxious. Sometimes people are too overwhelming and you just want to be somewhere else. Do you think typing yourself is like a distraction from the war zone that is going on around you? Please, I really hope you and your family is safe. I also like your flirty and playful side, and you can be sassy but either way, I think you are a beautiful person. Does it matter now what your type is? I don't know what the situation is or where you and your family are. And I can relate to some of those anaxieties of something terrible happening to eomeone you love. 

And me myself am terrified of never living at all. 

I am not sure what there is that I could say that I could do to make you feel better. You are not an MBTI type. You are a person. And I think you are a wonderful human being. And if you ever want to call or anything. Look at my picture in my profile!! I am not a creep and neither are you, haha.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Hey Gem thanks, things in my country are better now so I promise typing isn't something to take it off my mind  it's been on my mind for quite some time. I'm awesome, really!

And thank you for your kind words, I really appreciate it. I know I'm more than an MBTI type, no worries!


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Gray Romantic said:


> @_Hey Gem_ thanks, things in my country are better now so I promise typing isn't something to take it off my mind  it's been on my mind for quite some time. I'm awesome, really!
> 
> And thank you for your kind words, I really appreciate it. I know I'm more than an MBTI type, no worries!


I have been slightly under the weather the last few days and have not felt much like doing much at night.Now I'm catching up a bit.

I know the process all too well and I remind myself it's only about how you process information it's not my interest my feelings and on and on. 

Still leaning ENFJ ?


----------

